# Tiers



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Haha I found one in Belgium! in Belgium for God sake,sake? you right it like that or is this the japenese stuff, well hell, here goes Standaard Liege/Luik
I think the cap is about 30.000 (and yeah I am Dutch, and we don't have any, I am thinking about Rotterdam but I'll show that one later and let you guys deside, but first..... Standaard Liege (I like this stadium bye the way, it's steep!, and about 75 % 3 tires

































From the outside it's ugly though and orange (that's Dutch, which makes me smile again! hahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargghhhhhhhh)








I think this stadium, with the Anderlecht stadium is the best that Belgium has to offer, but don't let this little coment get you going of topic


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

and a little note for Montpeleir in France, I think the cap is a bit more then 30.000
25 % triple








I said little didn't I ? but I like it!


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> My Opinion is that the business tier at da luz is not a "real" tier.
> its to small
> it has got only 8 rows
> http://www.serbenfiquista.com/extras/fotos/4anelluzescobertura.jpg


Yeah? So why the f... you included Wembley? It's the same thing.
And that's not a business tier; actually, Luz - and not "da Luz", that's like saying "of Light" all the time - has 4 tiers, being the 3rd the one that you might say is a business one.


----------



## godblessbotox (Jan 3, 2006)

i always loved this stadium,



www.sercan.de said:


> *Invesco Field at Mile High*
> 76,125


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well as I am Dutch I'll try to smuggle this one in but yeah I know not realy triple, So this round is for you Belgiums people (Belgiums?????)
Rotterdam, Feyenoord stadion 'de Kuip'
51.000 and a little bit


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

Kyle Field -- College Station, Texas -- 82,600


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Aka said:


> Yeah? So why the f... you included Wembley? It's the same thing.
> And that's not a business tier; actually, Luz - and not "da Luz", that's like saying "of Light" all the time - has 4 tiers, being the 3rd the one that you might say is a business one.


da Luz Business tier has got 8 rows
Wembley business tier has got 15


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

That's one crazy massive stadium and I like it!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> da Luz Business tier has got 8 rows
> Wembley business tier has got 15


A so now i know why you said 15 rows in the beginning of this thread, smartass  Still think Luz and Emirates are three tire stadiums though.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

ok, we can say 
that de kuip has got 3 tiers 

Kyle Field is 50% D:


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

This ones for the boys from SA
Durban (will this one go down for the new one? I gues so)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

skaP187 said:


> A so now i know why you said 15 rows in the beginning of this thread, smartass  Still think Luz and Emirates are three tire stadiums though.


as i said before
its my personal definition 

because there are many stadiums with small tiers 

the main stand of FB has got also a Business Stand
maybe therefore i don't i say +15 roes = tier 



















but this
http://www.fenerbahce.org/pic_lib/02basin3.JPG
http://www.fenerbahce.org/pic_lib/18082005basin002.jpg
is not a tier for me


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

I don't mind if the rings are small, I just like rings!! put in as many as you can in one stadium and it looks impressive for sure !


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> as i said before
> its my personal definition
> 
> because there are many stadiums with small tiers
> ...


With this one I follow you to be hounest, it does not look like a tire... hard to define. yep life's a bitch


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

no
it will stay skaP187

but sometimes its too much 








^^^
so
must be the one with the most tiers


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

4 tiers?









7 tiers?


----------



## jamesinclair (Mar 21, 2006)

How about an old one (but still operates)

Name: Estadio Major Antônio Couto Pereira
Club: Coritiba FC
Inauguration: 1932
Capacity: 37,000 seats


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> no
> it will stay skaP187
> 
> but sometimes its too much
> ...


I think this is in Peru, or Columbia no? to be hounest I like this stadium. It has been build with balls!!! but this is more like appartmentflats aroun a stadium, instead of true tires, I'll have to give that to you. But atleast it's not an average stadium! :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

jamesinclair said:


> How about an old one (but still operates)
> 
> Name: Estadio Major Antônio Couto Pereira
> Club: Coritiba FC
> ...


i know this one
but it looks like
that only 50% is 3 tier??!!!

its in Peru skaP187


----------



## Pointy Haired Boss (May 23, 2006)

River Plate Stadium in Buenos Aires


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> 4 tiers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not really but that standing area is no more. they have replaced it with seating..but capacity is still around 48,000...and NO this stadium will not be used in 2010


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

skaP187 said:


> This ones for the boys from SA
> Durban (will this one go down for the new one? I gues so)


no this stadium wont be demolished...an old stadium adjacent to this stadium will be demolished..its an old athletics stadium


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

www.sercan.de said:


> 4 tiers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please dont post shit in this forum
thank you


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

shit?
why shit?
i like that stadium


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah me too! it's crazy looking (the more rings, the more impressive) where is it, I don't know this one


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Its in cape town, crappy stadium, go there, then you would know what I mean, plus the team that plays there is shit too 

ooh & the rivalry begins! CURRIE CUP 2006!
GO SHARKS GO!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ajax Capetown?Now I am Dutch so... (''ik nie weet nie',bad atempt speaking Afrikaans sorry ) but not an Ajax fan so I'll believe you on your wurd (there is not some kind of rivelary between Durban and Capetown that would make some secret agenda going on here no?


----------



## Genç (Jul 23, 2004)

Do the Estadio Azteca, Mexico or the San Siro count as 3-tier stadia?


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

San Siro is a 75% 3 tier stadium isn't it?


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

By the way the Camp Nou's main stand haven't a third tier with 15 rows at least.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

SkyLerm said:


> By the way the Camp Nou's main stand haven't a third tier with 15 rows at least.


thanks, i could not fine a pic of it

Azteca has got only 2 stands
but the 2nd one is reallly big 





































San Siro is like azteca


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I really liked all those pics :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

as skylerm already said
3 tier at main stand is really poor

only 6-8 rows


















maybe the highest stand in the world?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

In Azteca and San Siro you can see small tires in the main second tire, but I guess this does not count?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Completely offtopic but it is called a tier, not a tire


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

skaP187 said:


> Ajax Capetown?Now I am Dutch so... (''ik nie weet nie',bad atempt speaking Afrikaans sorry ) but not an Ajax fan so I'll believe you on your wurd (there is not some kind of rivelary between Durban and Capetown that would make some secret agenda going on here no?


No, the stadium is used by Ajax Cape Town, but its home to Western Province Rugby Union, & today is the start of our nation rugby tournament, yes there is rivalry between the teams .

GO SHARKS GO!


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

skaP187 said:


> In Azteca and San Siro you can see small tires in the main second tire, but I guess this does not count?


IMO not 

i think we need a definition


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

www.sercan.de said:


> IMO not
> 
> i think we need a definition


Hell no, just let the pics keep on roling in sercan! I like this thread, only great stadiums so far!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Durbsboi likes one not so much, but well it ain't a perfect world is it? (still waiting for mor pics of the stadium in Durban Durbsboi!!!)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

skaP187 said:


> Durbsboi likes one not so much, but well it ain't a perfect world is it? (still waiting for mor pics of the stadium in Durban Durbsboi!!!)


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

new one for Shaktar


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

this one is also crazy


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

That is one ugly stadium!


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I like so much new stadium for Shaltar, it's so fine and elegant


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Croke Park - Dublin (82,000)

3/4 of the sides at least. Pity about Hill 16, but I still don't think there's room outside the stadium to build and I'm not sure if the GAA have the money / even want to redevelop it anyway.


















New Lansdowne Road - Dublin - (55,000)

Given that they're spending something like 300m Euro on this, the North End is fucking awful. Damn those rich people and their house owning! Hopefully before building starts, they'll have a brain wave that the bus-shelter at that end will acts as an atmosphere leak and do the thing properly.


----------



## USS Yankee (Nov 28, 2005)

Yankee Stadium is a 3 tier stadium. Capacity of 57,500.









Shea Stadium is also 3 tiered. Capacity of 55,600.









Giants Stadium - 3 tiers as well, holds just under 78,000.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> this one is also crazy


That's Chicago's Soldier Field. I agree.


----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

www.sercan.de said:


> no
> it will stay skaP187
> 
> but sometimes its too much
> ...


For a while, I thought, "What have they done to Lambeau Field?"


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

loolll
i totally forget Giants stadium 
sorry 

the 2nd tier is very small
but seems to have +15 tiers


----------



## eddyk (Mar 26, 2005)

Lets find the smallest 3 tier stadium we can (capacity)

with at least I dunno, 4/5 rows to a tier.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

maybe the one in Liege?
or dou you mean a full one?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

LA dodgers, pretty impressive...









small pics though


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

But yep I think the smallest is Liege, Stanferd Bridge was also small (not any more) and only 50% three tier


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

London 2012 Olympic stadium 





















:cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

is not full
but nearly
thanks


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Luigi Ferraris in Genua has one 3 tiers stand, the other three have two tiers:









A 4 tiers stand at Philips Stadion  :


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

should we post now satdiums with less than 75% 3 tier stands?


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

yep
75% minimum sounds allright to me, maybe another thread about 'stands with minimum three levels' for these type of stadiums because also these stands are very nice.
Maybe 66% so we can still get some nice baseball stadiums in this thread, sometimes these go very high...


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's another of the MCG: (4 tiers in the Great Southern Stand, 3 in the new Northern Stand)









Photo by Chuq from OzScrapers.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Bigmac1212 (Nov 2, 2004)

Would Sun Devil Stadium count, with a press box on one side?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Toronto's Skydome


----------



## reluminate (Aug 3, 2004)

Shea Stadium, New York City

4 Tiers


----------



## thesmallprint (Apr 28, 2006)

I was wondering what the biggest single tier in the world would be, i reckon it would have to be kaiserslautern, it has at least 60 rows. Maybe some of the american bowls (rose bowl, la coliseum, michigan the big house) could beat it though

????









kaiserslautern








big house


----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)

WHAT ABOUT THE ONE ON THE RIGHT OF THIS PIC


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

Thats 2 tiers.


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

the Westfalen stadium has a monster stand


----------



## vertigosufferer (Aug 20, 2005)

How does the top tier of the New Wembley match up?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

IMO
its Michigan Stadium


----------



## Malso (Jul 24, 2006)

the old Hampden park ?....or one of those Yank Stadiums


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure, but i think the Rose Bowl has more rows than Michigan Stadium


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Olympiastadion Munich has more than 80 rows. I once sat in the last one on the top... may have been row 81 - at least that's what one of my old tickets says that I could find right now.


----------



## 40Acres (Jul 6, 2005)

GASpedal said:


> Olympiastadion Munich has more than 80 rows. I once sat in the last one on the top... may have been row 81 - at least that's what one of my old tickets says that I could find right now.


Whoa! Interesing perspective on those seats. Are they painted green or what?

This looks to be about the same number of rows as the Rose Bowl as well.

EDIT: just looked it up. the RB has 77 rows. Still not bigger in terms of rows as Munich's


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Looking online for tickets, Michigan Stadium has seats available up to row 90 that I could find.


----------



## mikeeagle (Jul 29, 2006)

I still find Dortmunds Südtribüne most impressive. Would you want to be the goalie of the visiting team? There are 25,000 Dortmund fans standing there.


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

WINNER!


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

what about the biggest upper tier,,, maybe estadio Azteca can be a contender, plus the upper tier, is the same height all around the stadium


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Thats insane!!


----------



## Loranga (Apr 24, 2003)

Are there any relatively high quality videos of Südtribune?


----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)

vivayo said:


> what about the biggest upper tier,,, maybe estadio Azteca can be a contender, plus the upper tier, is the same height all around the stadium


wow noce stadium whats it called.


----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)




----------



## Abdi (Jul 26, 2006)

THIS ONE IS HUGE


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

which ones, the top tiers? cause none of the tiers on either of the Nou Camp or Bernabeu are as big as Michigan, or the Westfalenstadions


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

yes
its about only one tier
Michigan has got 90 rows
IMO this has to be the biggest


----------



## mikeeagle (Jul 29, 2006)

Loranga said:


> Are there any relatively high quality videos of Südtribune?


I've been searching, too. I only found low quality videos:

Low quality video of Suedtribuene in Dortmund 

Try to watch a Dortmund game on TV. German Bundesliga  .


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

http://www.stadionwelt.de/stadionwelt_fans/index.php?template=fanfotos_fussball&action=fotos&id=2034


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

Wezza said:


> Thats insane!!


should be called the Nosebleedstadion :runaway:


----------



## Toadboy (Nov 10, 2002)

The largest single tier structure in the UK -










Not sure about number of rows etc, 13,000 seats on a single goal end stand though.

Dortmund is a beast, football grounds should be developed like the Westfalen, all tight corners, close to the pitch, dark and brooding.


----------



## vivayo (May 6, 2003)

Abdi said:


> wow noce stadium whats it called.


its the Estadio Azteca ( Azteck Stadium) in Mexico City, cap. 105,000 all seater, used to be 114,500 before renovations.

the only one to host 2 world cup finals, plus 1968 olimpic games, and several other international games


----------



## christoph (Jul 4, 2005)

How could Germany ever lose in Westphalenstadium against Italy?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Because Italy was so much better. No matter how imposing, no crowd could have changed that.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

and Lima, Perú??

Monumental "U" Stadium:


----------



## wearethefuture (May 29, 2006)

Maracana or Rose Bowl?


----------



## Martuh (Nov 12, 2005)

Dortmund wins by all means!


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Toadboy said:


> The largest single tier structure in the UK -


It's like a who's who of the unemployment list........





:jk:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Wouldn't Michigan Stadium win this, being that the whole stadium is one big tier?


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh I love this board... I mean, we practically cleared that topic on page 1. That's why discussions take up to 600 posts. I'm still waiting for another Spurs vs. Arsenal vs. ManU vs. Chelsea battle in here. 

Rose Bowl was already mentioned there. And it is clear, that there is at least one stadium with a bigger tier.

I guess it must be Bristol, concerning total capacity... and Michigan stadium could have more rows but is smaller in capacity.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Texas Motor Speedway's single tier grandstand is larger than Bristol's single tier bowl.

Texas Motor Speedway: 154,861
Bristol Motor Speedway: 147,000


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Texas Motor Speedway's single tier grandstand is larger than Bristol's single tier bowl.

Texas Motor Speedway: 154,861
Bristol Motor Speedway: 147,000


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

It says 160,000 on the official webpage: http://www.bristolmotorspeedway.com/track_info/track_facts/


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

I was thinking of Bristol, but figured that certain forumers would state that Race Tracks are not sports facilities as auto racing is not a sport!
Does not Martinsville have a huge stand in one end section?


----------



## GASpedal (Apr 10, 2005)

Calvin W said:


> I was thinking of Bristol, but figured that certain forumers would state that Race Tracks are not sports facilities as auto racing is not a sport!


I personally would never agree with that statement, for good reasons.
I think that discussion would lead too far and is a matter of personal taste. 
Despite that: The topic is "biggest tier", that could be any stadium-like structure with people on it.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Yeah I agree.
Texas grandstand may be bigger capacity wise but which is taller? I would say Bristol is.


----------



## delmaule (Jan 25, 2006)

The Concerned Potato said:


> WINNER!


que impresionante se ve las tribunas


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

Here is your winner!

Bristol, Tennessee 167000 seats on a half mile oval. Anyone have any info on how tall these stands are? :eek2:


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

I'm talking about single tiers. Bristol is clearly not one big 167,000 single tier. You can see that the end stand is seperate and there is also a second tier. CBS Sportsline lists the grandstand(a single tier that covers 3/4 of the bowl) as 147,000. The grandstand at Daytona is actually listed over 200,000 as is Indianapolis, but they have two tiers. The total capacity for Texas Motor Speedway is well over 200,000, but the main grandstand is listed by CBS Sportsline at 154,861. There's also a huge grandstand on the backstretch. As for which is taller, just look at the pics. TMS is likely taller too. Bristol looks taller because its compact, but look at the pic and how small the cars look in comparison to the TMS stand.


----------



## Calvin W (Nov 5, 2005)

rantanamo seeing how as "thesmallprint" is the originator of this thread, it should be his definition of the largest single tier. As for Bristol not being a continous tier have you ever been their? There is no gap between any of the stands.

So once again THE WINNER!


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

i still think the Westfalenstadion has the biggest tier


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Calvin W said:


> rantanamo seeing how as "thesmallprint" is the originator of this thread, it should be his definition of the largest single tier. As for Bristol not being a continous tier have you ever been their? There is no gap between any of the stands.
> 
> So once again THE WINNER!


Yes, I've been there, and Kansas and Kentucky and Texas. Hope to get to Talladega soon. That end is seperate and is raised a bit from the rest of the bowl. The rest of the stand is what seats 147,000. Even it is a piecemeal. That end totally has its own entrances. 

After looking at the origination of the thread, the answer would be confusing. Stand on one side that includes all tiers? Single tier? I'm confused. Daytona's front tri-oval stand seats 167,000. I didn't include it because it has 3 tiers.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

The Concerned Potato said:


> i still think the Westfalenstadion has the biggest tier


How on earth can the Südtribüne be the biggest tier when it's only one end of a stadium, and stadia like the Rose Bowl, Michigan Stadium etc. have a tier that wraps all the way around the pitch?!

If the question was about the *deepest* tier, then the Südtribüne might be in with a shout, though I'd throw in the big shallow end stand (East Stand) at Eden Park in Auckland, which seems to go back forever...


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

This still leaves me slack jawed.


----------



## Pelha (Aug 16, 2006)

nyrmetros said:


> This still leaves me slack jawed.


 :drool:


----------



## acela (Jun 24, 2004)

anyone have any photos from the stand towards the pitch?


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

form the northstand


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

acela said:


> anyone have any photos from the stand towards the pitch?


----------



## XCRunner (Nov 19, 2005)

nyrmetros said:


> This still leaves me slack jawed.


Holy shit, that's incredible.


----------



## JacobRit (Sep 11, 2002)

the one England played in last night in Skopje Macedonia looked pretty big! but maybe that was just in contrast to the three smaller stands


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I think it has about 50 rows of seating. Not bad, but not huge either. It is the steepness of the stand that makes it look so big:










The other three stands only have about 10 rows of seating.


----------



## Verbal Kint (Aug 15, 2006)

*Seamless tiers*

Can anyone think of any stadia which have different number of tiers at different sides which flow seamlessly into one another.
eg
3 tiers into 2
2 tiers into 1.

An example of how not to do this is at Stamford Bridge, where 










Are there any stadia which take stands of different heights and flawlessly integrate them? 
I'm talking with particular reference to tiers of different hights and/or gradients.

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

the Nou Camp?


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

How about Estadio Olympico de la Cartuja in Seville?


----------



## miptag (Jan 26, 2005)

three years back i sat in the 95th row of michigan stadium and there were still a couple rows behind where i was was.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)




----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

Some might consider it cheating, and I suppose it is, but;

Stade Omnisports Ahmadou Ahidjo, Cameroon


















Murrayfield isn't a bad example of a well done change in pitch / height of tiers.

Murrayfield Stadium, Edinburgh, Scotland


















And stadia like the K.C. Stadium in Hull also do a pretty good job of having an extra tier on one side that blends in well. It could be done to be unnoticable, but not so in Hull's case, as they've chosen to keep about 8 rows at the ends of the second tier.

K.C. Stadium, Hull, England.


























Other stadia do a very similiar thing, and at times better, and at times, not so well;

Hampden Park, Glasgow, Scotland










City of Manchester Stadium, Manchester, England










Telstra Stadium, Sydney, Australia










Reekbok Stadium, Bolton, England










While none are really perfect, they all show the general idea.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

NeilF said:


> Murrayfield isn't a bad example of a well done change in pitch / height of tiers.


Are you mad? Murrayfield has about the most awkward-looking joins between old and new stands that I've ever seen!


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart (Sep 13, 2002)

No Old Trafford is worse!


----------



## Verbal Kint (Aug 15, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Are you mad? Murrayfield has about the most awkward-looking joins between old and new stands that I've ever seen!


I disagree. Thats actually the best example of what I was talking about. The two stands are joined as seamlessly as possible I think. Many other examples have got an extra tier here and there, but Murrayfield has 2 stands with 2 tiers of differing heights, but manages to join them. Doesnt look great, but it is as seamless as could be imo.

Cheers for that Neil F, I hadn't thought of Murrayfield.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Are you mad? Murrayfield has about the most awkward-looking joins between old and new stands that I've ever seen!


I think you're the mad one. Compare the joins at Murrayfield with the joins in other stadia where two stands of different sizes join;

Riverside Stadium, Middlesborough, England;










Westfalenstadion, Dortmund, Germany;










Millenium Stadium, Cardiff, Wales;










Old Trafford, Manchester, England;










The Valley, Charlton, England;










In actual fact, while not perfect, given that there is a pretty large size difference in the bottom tier at Murrayfield, the lower bowl is pretty much seemless, and the upper tier is only noticable because of the step, which, to be fair, is only there to maximise capacity. In fact, given the relative complexities of Murrayfield, including a different slope angle on the upper West Stand to the rest of the upper tier, I think it is a rather impressive job. They've managed it with a step, as opposed to the walls that are so familiar elsewhere.

It's also important to remember the evolution of Murrayfield in general. If you look at the picture below, you can see that what is currently the smaller stand was originally built without corners (you can see working being done on the corners in this picture). As such, it would easily have been possible to step the corners around into the smaller stand at the bottom of the upper tier, as it does the top of the upper tier. This would have lost out on about 1000+ seats, however. Honestly, I think Murrayfield does a fantastic job and, in like a lot of other stadia, has the excuse that it's evolved and wasn't built for purpose, like the Millenium Stadium, for example.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Moenchengladbach

The Glazers could do that at Old Trafford and triple box capacity.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

NeilF said:


> The Valley, Charlton, England;


err mate, a slight hitch in that otherwise highly informative post, that's not the valley, that's carrow road, home of norwich city


----------



## Verbal Kint (Aug 15, 2006)

The "real" Valley, Charlton, England


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

canarywondergod said:


> err mate, a slight hitch in that otherwise highly informative post, that's not the valley, that's carrow road, home of norwich city


Haha, so it is. That shows me for being in a rush and trusting what google said. I just knew it was the corners in The Valley I was looking for, googled it and that pic came up. D'oh. 

The Valley actually looks distinctly better than I remembered it doing.


----------



## eli (Sep 10, 2005)

Estadio Ruiz de Lopera (Sevilla):

























Estadio Mestalla (Valencia). http://fussballtempel.net/uefa/ESP/Mestalla.html Mestalla is a madness, it seems as my little brother design it:


















Bernabéu (Madrid): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=275592&page=4:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I take it all back - when I said "awkward-looking" I really meant "ugly". Yes, I agree that they have joined the East Stand to the two ends without any abrupt transitions, but I really can't stand the way the roof curves round and the sudden drop at the front of the upper tier.

In the ideal world in my head, the SRU should remove the sprint track, move the pitch west, and then replace the East Stand with a copy of the West, giving a uniform upper tier all the way round and a capacity of 75-80,000...


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Lol, Estadio Mestalla is crazy.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> In the ideal world in my head, the SRU should remove the sprint track, move the pitch west, and then replace the East Stand with a copy of the West, giving a uniform upper tier all the way round and a capacity of 75-80,000...


See, I actually get the feeling that this was what the original plan was, which is why the spring track is there in the first place, but also because of where the pitch access roads have been built into the stadium at the corner. More than that, it is the larger of the two stands (honestly, I forget which) that has most of the corporate entertainment etc. in it. I think the long-term goal was to build a uniform stadium

At the same time, even with the relative success of Scottish rugby over the past season or so, Murrayfield is just about the right size just now, and an increase of 10 - 15,000 is very likely to be wasted much of the time, except maybe in England games. Rebuilding not only one stand, but also the corners, the roof a lot of readjustment work on the North and South stands in those corners is a lot of time and money to spend and a significant drop in capacity while the work is completed, for a relatively small gain in capacity that wouldn't often be used.

I actually really like the way Murrayfield looks, even with the drop in the corners to the smaller stand. "Character" is a much overused word on this forum, especially since Murrayfield was mostly a newbuild that opened in 1994, but at the same time, as I've said, I feel the way it's been done at Murrayfield is some of the best work around (and of a design that could easily have been replicated at Old Trafford by dropping the ends of the third tier of the North Stand) and, especially since I am past the stadium on a regular basis and in it a few times a year. There's something about that lack of uniformity that I like.

The only real beef I have with it is that the floodlights mounted on the roof of the smaller stand shine right into the middle of the larger stand and it's impossible to watch the game without getting a bloody headache.


----------



## Indiana Jones (May 1, 2005)

I can't find a good picture, but one end of Ben Hill Griffin Stadium in Gainesville has a pretty clean 1-2 tier transition.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Indiana Jones said:


> I can't find a good picture, but one end of Ben Hill Griffin Stadium in Gainesville has a pretty clean 1-2 tier transition.


this what you mean?


----------



## leenu (Feb 15, 2006)

*max no of rows in one tier*

can any one tell me dat how many rows we can have in a seating tier can they be 35 and after how many rows do we have to give an aisle .................................plus are the vomitory entrance gates be the fire exit gates as well ........ior there are differnet fire exits ????????????????


----------



## tv123 (Nov 14, 2005)

90-95


----------



## pompeyfan (Mar 23, 2006)

well theoretically you can have 1 million rows. But the fans in the millionth row would not be able to see the game. Max approx 100 rows in practice. But it varies greatly. The fans in the 100th row would not be able to see much of the action


----------



## leenu (Feb 15, 2006)

well basically wut i wanted to askl was dat after how many rows do we have to give an aisle???????????/


----------



## Simmo79 (Mar 22, 2006)

how many rows in Michigan stadium?


----------



## Verbal Kint (Aug 15, 2006)

Retype that in proper English and I'll answer.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Well said


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

Verbal Kint said:


> Retype that in proper English and I'll answer.


The influence of avatars shouldn't be underestimated. I can't read any of your posts without hearing Kevin Spacey's "line-up" voice.


----------



## sdk (Mar 7, 2007)

Old Thread, but...

Here are 2 videos with some impressions of the "Südtribüne"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYc50xZeCgI (selfmade)

and 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1fl57-i8asY - just some short scenes

Good to see many stadium fans like me, here in the forum


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

For what it's worth, I had interpreted the thread as the deepest tier. Why? Because if you just look at overall capacity, it would inevitably favour continuous, single-tiered structures and hey presto, the likes of the Rose Bowl/Michgan/Muich Olympiastadion/various NASCAR venues all come out on top.

So, who are my nominations? Well most of the usual suspects have all had a mention so far, with the possible exception of the old Wembley, the Stadio Olimpico in Rome and the Luzhniki Stadium in Moscow.

To keep this interesting, I have some suggestions that are all upper decks of a 2+ tier stadium, where as far as I can tell, only the Estadio Azteca in Mexico City has already been mentioned.

First up, I give you the West Stand at DKR Stadium, UT, Austin is particularly deep, but I accept its height may exaggerate its depth somewhat. Looking at the picture below, the lower tier is a contender as well:










No longer with us, but the temporary second end tiers at the Sydney Olympic (now Telstra) Stadium were pretty deep:










Finally (for now), a potentially controversial one. I'm thinking of the Estadio Giuseppe Meazza at San Siro, Milan. I'm sure there is a faction who believe that the pre-1990 extensions on three sides constitute a separate (third) tier, as they were built at a later date than the structure below. I would argue that the angle of the tribune is maintained and the lack of an overhang makes it a very stong case to call it an enlarged second tier:










Unfortunately, I have no numbers relating to row depths for any of these three nominations, but if you know these numbers, then let me know...


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I just have to post the Süd Tribune picture:


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Atatürk Olimpiyat
"kapali tribün" 2nd tier has got 51 rows (total 98 rows)










Main stand 3rd tier has got 41 rows (total 104 rows)


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

I take it people just go to the Süd Tribune to blovk each others view!


----------



## matherto (Oct 17, 2005)

Telstra looked far better in Olympic configuration


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

don't know this one


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Mekky II said:


> don't know this one


St. James Park in Newcastle. Nice place. Wasfallenstadion is bigger though.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

For sure it's not the biggest in the world but the stade Velodrome in Marseilles has a big one, tribune Ganay: 20,156 seats.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

2nd tier of the main stand at Estadio Santiago Bernabeu 




























http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/5800/hpim2890a4kn.jpg


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

It looks like 4 tiers to me...


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

*Largest Cantilevered Tier?*

I've always been fascinated by the engineering that allows seating decks to be cantilevered over the lower decks in stadiums. The bigger the cantilever, the more I like it--it seems.

Anyway, I was very curious if it's known what the largest cantilevered seating deck is in any stadium. The largest one that I'm familiar with is the upper deck at Yankee Stadium. It's about 22 rows from the front row to the first row that isn't on the cantilever (not counting the walkway):











^^ The white part of the end section clearly shows the cantilever, roughly 3/4 of the entire tier. :nuts:



















It's actually a cable-reinforced cantilever, with a steel cable "pulling" on the back of the deck to counterbalance the enormous weight:

If anybody has any examples of a larger cantilevered seating deck I'd love to see them! :banana:


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

That stadium would be far better looking if the stand went all the way around.


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Marckymarc said:


> I've always been fascinated by the engineering that allows seating decks to be cantilevered over the lower decks in stadiums. *The bigger the cantilever, the more I like it--it seems*.


Totaly agree with you, then you must like Spanish footballstadiums too?
The same goes with me about steepness. The steeper the better!



Wezza said:


> That stadium would be far better looking if the stand went all the way around.


It´s a baseballstadium... I like it the way it is!


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

it is not big but this is what you mean? (Elche CF stadium)


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

skaP187 said:


> It´s a baseballstadium... I like it the way it is!


I just don't understand why they do that in baseball stadiums. Personally, i think it looks pretty awful like that. But that's just my opinion.

Sorry for taking this off topic a bit. Carry on... :cheers:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Morumbi in Sao Paulo


----------



## skaP187 (Jan 10, 2006)

Marckymarc do you know the steepness of the second deck?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

MCG got to be in the top 10


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

Lot of stadia in europe have that kind of tiers.


----------



## Tom Hughes (May 14, 2007)

Marckymarc said:


> I've always been fascinated by the engineering that allows seating decks to be cantilevered over the lower decks in stadiums. The bigger the cantilever, the more I like it--it seems.
> 
> Anyway, I was very curious if it's known what the largest cantilevered seating deck is in any stadium. The largest one that I'm familiar with is the upper deck at Yankee Stadium. It's about 22 rows from the front row to the first row that isn't on the cantilever (not counting the walkway):
> 
> ...


I asked a related question a few days ago regarding the North Stand at Highbury (Arsenal FC). I think the entire upper tier cantilevered over the lower, balanced by large concourse areas at the rear of the whole structure. I'm sure the curved stadia often manipulate this feature most dramatically due to the intrinsic rigidity of a curved upper tier eg. Athens. I agree, these type of stands have the most dramatic effect, and of course are also functional in that they bring people closer to the action while offering the broadest range of views. Too many tiers can dilute the atmosphere though.


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

I can't find a suitable picture to demonstrate it but there's a fairly hefty overhang at the Maracana. The one between the first and second tier at the Millennium Stadium is fairly large as well:


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Wezza said:


> That stadium would be far better looking if the stand went all the way around.


the blueprints were designed for it, but it was never built.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

we've already seen what an entirely bowled baseball stadium looked like in Anahiem. All I have to say is Yuck.

As for cantilevers, those are good examples, but I think a more real example is the upper deck at DKR. It is truly cantilevered and not just hanging over a little bit.


----------



## patroeski (Jul 8, 2005)

camp nou got a big one to


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Can you clear up the criteria we should be looking at? Is the number of seats that are "overhung" important, or simply the depth of the tier before you reach any supporting structure? There's no fixed correlation between the two - some cantilevered tiers are completely over another tier, some are over concourses/empty space.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Bukit Jalil 
22 rows









http://www.public.iastate.edu/~richarde/SA-Malaysia folder/SA-WebPage/100_0162.JPG


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> *Can you clear up the criteria we should be looking at? Is the number of seats that are "overhung" important, or simply the depth of the tier before you reach any supporting structure? * There's no fixed correlation between the two - some cantilevered tiers are completely over another tier, some are over concourses/empty space.


The depth of the tier. I don't care what's underneath the cantilever, just the size of the cantilever itself. Unfortunately, many of the examples given in this thread don't show the real depth of the cantilever, they're just pictures of cantilevers.

So far it looks like DKR Stadium in Texas, Bukit Jalil National Stadium ^^ and Yankee Stadium have the biggest--more than 20 rows each.


----------



## migo (Feb 26, 2006)

New Orleans Superdome?


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

Whoa, that's HUGE! ^^mg: Looks like 25 rows--we could have a winner!


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Estádio Governador Magalhães Pinto










Is it considered cantilevered too if it has pillars? I couldn't find translation for the word.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

basically it means beam supported on only one end. Thing of bridges, balconies or stadium overhangs that are unsupported by posts or cables.


----------



## steveedster (Jul 28, 2007)

City Of Manchester Stadium (uk) has a big one....


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Can you clear up the criteria we should be looking at? Is the number of seats that are "overhung" important, or simply the depth of the tier before you reach any supporting structure? There's no fixed correlation between the two - some cantilevered tiers are completely over another tier, some are over concourses/empty space.


It wasn't clear to me either and having read the subsequent posts, I still think it's in the eye of the beholder. 

Consequently, I have a suggestion which may appease both factions:










The Stadio Giuseppe Meazza, San Siro, Milan, Italy.

Not only does it boast a significant overhang (I estimate around 15 rows from the picture above, from the front of T2 to the vomitory level), but it could be argued that as all the higher seating appears to occur at the same rake with only walls and walkways to break them up, that it qualifies as a massive second tier.

I always felt that the definition of a tier was that there had to be some overhang. Taken to its logical conclusion, it must therefore follow that the San Siro has only two tiers, but with a second tier that is, what, upto 60 rows deep?


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Once upon a time, the MET torn down like 20 years ago. First stadium with clear span cantilevers on the planet, kept everyone nice and close.


----------



## shambala14 (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## masterpaul (Jun 27, 2007)

Basicly the whole second tier is cantilivered


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## bernardo_j (Nov 22, 2007)

*Shanghai Stadium, China*

_"Did you know that this stadium has the world's longest cantilevered steel truss roof structure with fabric canopy and span of 300 meters?"_




















:eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


*LINK:* http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_pictures/asia/china/shanghai_stadium.shtml


----------



## Benn (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats just a roof though, getting a seating area out on a full span cantilever is much more impressive (and the topic here). Besides 300m is the distance across the entire stadium, the longest individual span is probably 80m or 90m


----------



## Marckymarc (Jan 24, 2008)

RFK Stadium in Washinton DC. Another example of a cable reinforced cantilever system.










This cantilever is not constant throughout the stadium however, as the lower movable stands are a varying depth of rows.


----------



## muc (Sep 29, 2005)

The stadium in Braga / Portugal is quite extreme in a lot of ways, including overhang...


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

What about this one?


























bigger one
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wm_archiv/2727318391/sizes/o/


~83 rows


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

dortmunds is the best, i don't know why more clubs don't build large one tier ends behind the goal to create that intimidation factor, they look so crazy especially when packed!


----------



## Kapow32 (Jan 26, 2009)

penn state's beaver stadium has got some pretty big tiers...










however that westfalenstadion stand is amazing


----------



## Gherkin (May 30, 2005)

Is the Munich Olympic stadium still around? I thought they'd demolished it when Bayern Munich moved out?


----------



## Mekky II (Oct 29, 2003)

Gherkin said:


> Is the Munich Olympic stadium still around? I thought they'd demolished it when Bayern Munich moved out?


You must be crazy, it's a classed landmark of munchen olympic park :lol:


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

i believe that Beaver Stadium has over 100 rows


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Not the biggest, but LSU Tiger Stadium and Clemson Memorial Stadium both hold their own.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> They certainly are huge, but their... how to say it... "quality standard" is quite lower than from those from pro teams. At least that is the impression that i get from seeing pictures and videos.


Their quality is much better than it seems, but its bare bones. Construction wise these stadiums are fine, they just lack a fancy exterior, giving the impression of low quality. They serve their purpose well- get a lot of people in one place to watch a game. If you want _luxury_, go to an NFL game.


----------



## Zeno2 (Jan 22, 2006)

Ecological said:


>


Jesus Christ !!! :nuts: So ugly but very fascinating to say the least.
Too bad it was never built.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

en1044 said:


> Their quality is much better than it seems, but its bare bones. Construction wise these stadiums are fine, they just lack a fancy exterior, giving the impression of low quality. They serve their purpose well- get a lot of people in one place to watch a game. If you want _luxury_, go to an NFL game.


A handful of programs do have stadiums with amenities approaching NFL levels (for the wealthy boosters and alumni)--Oklahoma, Penn State, Oklahoma State, etc., come to mind.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anybody else have some actual numbers??? I would like to see some real comparison.


----------



## PaulFCB (Apr 21, 2008)

Well, American Football stadiums seem to be huge but they are just built so they can hold a huge number of people while the Westfalenstadion has that terrace that is very steep/tall and even though the people are standing the size is impressing.
Still, does the stand have seats or it doesn't at all cause in European Games or at the World Cup I think they were obligated?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

KingmanIII said:


> A handful of programs do have stadiums with amenities approaching NFL levels (for the wealthy boosters and alumni)--Oklahoma, Penn State, Oklahoma State, etc., come to mind.


Well, yes, but go into the bowels of Beaver Stadium and its kinda depressing.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

PaulFCB said:


> Well, American Football stadiums seem to be huge but they are just built so they can hold a huge number of people while the Westfalenstadion has that terrace that is very steep/tall and even though the people are standing the size is impressing.
> *Still, does the stand have seats or it doesn't at all cause in European Games or at the World Cup I think they were obligated?*


 All German stadiums can be transformed from terraces to all-seater.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> All German stadiums can be transformed from terraces to all-seater.


Not all, the vast majority! Some are all seater anyway, and some are just too damn old!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> *Not all, the vast majority!* Some are all seater anyway, and some are just too damn old!


 I was referring to those of CL/Uefa cup teams. And those are all transformable


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> I was referring to those of CL/Uefa cup teams. And those are all transformable


except hertha


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> except hertha


 Not like that Hertha is regular in Euro competitions. 

Last time Hertha played in Europe they still had terracing there


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Not like that Hertha is regular in Euro competitions.
> 
> Last time Hertha played in Europe they still had terracing there


what like this season??

http://www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/standings/round=15285/group=701538.html


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

Zeno2 said:


> Jesus Christ !!! :nuts: So ugly but very fascinating to say the least.
> Too bad it was never built.


It would have been a terrific sight to see 80,000 fans in gold and black. If built it may have kept Wolves position as one of Europes top teams also. just 20 years late they suffered succesive relegations to Englands 4th tier and were almost declared bankrupt. Luckily the club were saved by a local millionaire who now owns the Bahamas. He was born around the corner from Molineux and had in his words, no choice but to invest in them. 

Even under regulations enforced by the FA that 1960-61 molineux would house well over 50,000 people as an all-seater stadium. Id hazard a guess the largest Kop would have roughly 12-18,000 seats. 

I think plans for new molineux is to increase thier current Kop end to a two tier structure and upwards off 10,000+


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

This is Dortmund.


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> what like this season??
> 
> http://www.uefa.com/competitions/uefacup/standings/round=15285/group=701538.html


 One season of playing in UEFA Cup hardly makes them regulars.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> One season of playing in UEFA Cup hardly makes them regulars.


you said last time they played in Europe they still had terracing which isn't true. 

They've played in europe 3 of the last 4 years. 

and i can remember them playing chelsea in the champions league in 1999/2000 and i don't think the olympic stadium even had terracing then...


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

bigbossman said:


> you said last time they played in Europe they still had terracing which isn't true.
> 
> They've played in europe 3 of the last 4 years.
> 
> and i can remember them playing chelsea in the champions league in 1999/2000 and i don't think the olympic stadium even had terracing then...


 Didn't Olympic stadium had terraces on goal ends until WC 2006 renovations?


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

What Liverpools KOP could've looked like










What it will look like










Tranmere


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Ecological said:


> What it will look like


Together with Dortmund by far the best stand in the world.


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Didn't Olympic stadium had terraces on goal ends until WC 2006 renovations?


Not as far as i know. I remember reading Hertha were one of the only major teams with out a terraced end.


----------



## Anubis2051 (Jan 28, 2010)

Marckymarc said:


> The top tier would need to be about a 45 degree pitch in order to see unless it's only one row. It looks to be only 1 or 2 rows.
> 
> Kinda reminds me of old Yankee Stadium with the top tier towering over the one below
> 
> ...


God I miss this. Nothing like it anywhere else in sports - only place it had any negatives were in RF and LF where you lost a little of the corners, otherwise, it was fantastic!


----------

